# Wine - nel menu Applications non c'è..

## nevhack

Salve cercando nel forum non ho trovato soluzione al mio problema..

Installato Wine perchè nel menu non appare l'icona come in Ubuntu, ho cercato anche di metterla

da main menu, ma niente dell'icona col bicchiere nulla..

Possibile che si debbano far partire le app a memoria dal terminale usando..

```
wine [programma..]
```

la cosa strana è che nel menu Applications/Other/ ci sono notepad e wordpad..  :Shocked: 

----------

## Javaskit

Ciao nevhack,

Se hai come DE KDE allora tasto destro sull'icona kde del menù in basso a sinistra, modifica applicazioni e inserisci una nuova voce nei menù che preferisci. Sugli altri DE non so.

----------

## nevhack

scusami di non aver specificato.. ho gnome..

----------

## Onip

 */usr/share/applications/wine.desktop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NoDisplay=true
> 
> 

 

 *specifiche freedesktop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NoDisplay means "this application exists, but don't display it in the menus". This can be useful to e.g. associate this application with MIME types, so that it gets launched from a file manager (or other apps), without having a menu entry for it (there are tons of good reasons for this, including e.g. the netscape -remote, or kfmclient openURL kind of stuff).
> 
> 

 

a quanto pare è corretto che non venga visualizzato nel menu (ed in effetti non ricordo di aver mai avuto un entry). Ho provato a lanciare il comando specificato alla riga Exec e parte una specie di esplora risorse. Al contrario le applicazioni installate tramite wine hanno (o meglio avevano, non ne ho più da un pezzo ormai) la loro regolare voce nel menu.

Ho wine-1.5.13

EDIT

aggiungo che, se proprio ti serve, puoi sempre copiarti il file .desktop in ~.local/share/applications/ ed editare la riga in questione rimuovendola oppure impostandola a false

----------

